# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Gezocht: Trauma-slachtoffers

## emmab1990

Heeft u een schokkende, bedreigende gebeurtenis meegemaakt en nog steeds veel last van nare emoties? Heeft u bijvoorbeeld last van terugkerende nachtmerries, voelt het soms alsof u de gebeurtenis opnieuw meemaakt, of vermijdt u bepaalde situaties of activiteiten uit angst herinnerd te worden aan deze indringende gebeurtenis?

De Universiteit van Amsterdam o.l.v. dr. Prof. Merel Kindt is onlangs gestart met een onderzoek naar een nieuwe kortdurende behandeling van deze posttraumatische stress klachten. Onderzocht wordt of deze nieuwe behandeling kan leiden tot een blijvende afname van klachten. Voor dit onderzoek zijn we op zoek naar deelnemers.

Heeft u interesse in deelname aan het onderzoek, waarin een gratis, kortdurende behandeling van uw klachten wordt geboden? Voor aanmelding, meer informatie over dit project of vragen over de behandeling kunt u contact opnemen met Psy Poli UvA ([email protected]). U kunt ook bellen en eventueel het antwoordapparaat inspreken (020-525 6280).

----------

